# Need to sell or trade



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 3 sets of camo clothing I am looking to sell or trade. I will consider trades for archery or hunting gear shoot me some offers

Kryptek/dead deer

kryptek vest (highlander) xl $70 obo
dead deer pants (kryptek highlander) large $25
dead deer shirt(kryptek Highlander) medium $25

Muddy water camo
jacket xl $70 obo
vest xl $30
pants large $50

Avery kw-1 camo
Pullover 2xl $70 obo
Shirt 2xl $30
Pants medium (32-36) $50
beanie one size fits most $10


----------

